# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Breakfast thread

## Beaker

So we have a dinner thread,(which is fantastic for ideas etc...) but how to folk start the day? - food wise only please....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Marty Henry

Breakfast tomorrow will be black pudding, bacon, baked beans and eggs lots of black pudding!

----------


## Maca49

4 k walk / run, then Cereal, with soy milk, yoghurt, cup of lady Jane, 1 x blood pressure an 1 x heart pill, two sucks of symicort and a takeaway coffee on the way to work!!

----------


## Dundee

Up most mornings at 0340hrs grab a pie on way home if have some spare change then followed by toast and coffee when I get home with promite or vegemite spread.

----------


## northdude

for about the last 30 years its been weetbix with about a third cup of muesli little bit of sugar hot water and milk

----------


## tiroatedson

5 weetbix, a banana cut up and cup of Earl Grey. Really learnt the value of breakfast when youd leave the house at 4/4:30 to go mustering and not get back till 1-2 oclock. I dont care how early I start I eat cos I dont know always when lunch will be...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

How many bacon and egg pictures do you want?.....ok sometimes I add sausages but pretty much if I have breakfast its bacon and eggs.

----------


## Smiddy

Bacon and eggs, bacon on toast, egg on toast 
If I can be bothered getting out the freezer night before it will be veni and eggs 

If Im to lazy its a potato too pie, cheesy sausage roll and a bottle of v


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 109259


now ya talking  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8: 
I'm coming over for breakfast

----------


## Southcity

> Attachment 109259


I haven’t seen a hydraulic sandwich for years! Good reminder!

----------


## Beaker

Of late I've been having a smoothie for breakfast, on the way out the door, and coffee at work.

Goji berries
Chai seeds
2 wheatbix
Banana or frozen berries
LSA (ground up linseed, sunflower seeds and almonds)
Plus a couple of squares of Whittaker s chocolate
Sometimes some youguit
Topped up with full fat milk.

Tastes all good and apparently it's OK for you

----------


## veitnamcam

Daughter made us all french toast and bacon this morning,..was pretty good.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Just needs maple syrup

----------


## outdoorlad

Varys between porridge (winter) to an oatmeal mix with chia seeds, some nuts & Greek yoghurt or scrambled eggs with bacon or smoked salmon and avocado when they aren’t $7!!

The other thing I do is Intermittent fasting, 2 days a week (days off) I won’t eat anything after 7pm until midday, just water and a black coffee. My jobs pretty sedentary & mostly at night so helps keep my weight in check, plus it’s meant to have some health benefits?

----------


## veitnamcam

Sashimi

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Followed by.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## wanneroo

I'm making my own recipe of Maple Sausage Biscuits tomorrow.  Biscuits, as they are made in the USA, seem to be relatively unknown in New Zealand.  I've served them to Kiwis before and I don't think they really understand it.

----------


## 308

Weekends it's half a pack of streaky bacon on toast with 4 eggs and Hollandaise sauce on top - that runs me right until mid afternoon

----------


## Bill999

Black coffee followed by another black coffee

----------


## 57jl

coffee and a fag[the smoking type] then another coffee but if i am going hard out porrige

----------


## doinit

Well bugger me if I didn't try for the first time ever....venison bacon.
I guess it is just cured weanershnitzel,real nice though.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Bacon is a cardiologists 'bread and butter'

----------


## dannyb

> coffee and a fag[the smoking type] then another coffee but if i am going hard out porrige


If your fags are smoking maybe you need more lube  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

last nite's left over, or 2 eggs on toast.

----------


## doinit

> Bacon is a cardiologists 'bread and butter'


First heart attack at 45. Was super dooper fit also ,didn't scoff any bacon before or after,well not until latish 60's but don't make a pig of myself.

----------


## Sideshow

Muesli blue berry’s and yogurt with a slice banana.
Coffee before.
Trying hard to cut back on my sugar intake as the middle age spread has appeared  :O O:  I mean  :Wtfsmilie:  years of eating what I dam well please and now this :Pissed Off:  pfff
Haven’t had bread for close to three years and no milk for 25 odd.
Still won’t pass up a fry up liver, eggs, bacon, fry tomato’s (thin) and black pudding  :Psmiley:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I can't eat in the morning makes me feel physically sick if I do. Usually up around 3-3.30am and dont/can't eat untill about 10am. Gotta have coffee though day doesnt feel right without it

----------


## veitnamcam

> I can't eat in the morning makes me feel physically sick if I do. Usually up around 3-3.30am and dont/can't eat untill about 10am. Gotta have coffee though day doesnt feel right without it


I am the same, Up around 5 tho and breakfast at 10.
Exception is on hunting trips I will forcemyself to have breakfast and feel like shit for a few hours rather than carry cookers etc.
Dont do cerials etc they scour me out.

----------


## MSL

Just whipped up bacon and eggs after reading this, two bloody dinners.

----------


## wanneroo

Breakfast tacos today, flour tortillas with crumbled sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese.

----------


## veitnamcam

Day off and a beautiful rump steak for breakfast 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

Today's breakfast

----------


## dannyb

Christmas breakfast 
French toast, streaky bacon, strawberries and bananas topped with mixed berry coulis and maple syrup.

----------


## Maca49

Breakfast, sausages, streaky bacon, halomi cheese, crosissants with cheese, tomato’s, ham and some fruit salad washed down with Veuve Clicquot and finished with coffee!!! Lunch is at 12 pm! and so working on my digestive system for an hour and a half and planning dinner!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Lockdown breakfast at 9am.

----------


## Rushy

Living like a King VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Living like a King VC.


Im getting fat like one!

----------


## Rushy

> Im getting fat like one!


That is indicative of the balance that the universe needs to maintain.  I have lost twelve kilos since new year so someone has to have put that on.  Thanks for the help.

----------


## Sarvo

My same a "bruncher"
Need to do something for at least a couple of hours 1st
Just back from a walk with my composite stock Stainless steel walking stick.

I am buggered if I know what has happened here this year - Re Roar - or more to point lack of and near Zero
Been blaming neighbor and then another neighbors 2 roaming Jack Russel's 
This morning walk seems to have put that theory to bed  

So my Brunch-time

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is indicative of the balance that the universe needs to maintain.  I have lost twelve kilos since new year so someone has to have put that on.  Thanks for the help.


Yep 12 kilos that sounds about right 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

bacon, eggs, black pudding, sausages, toast (white bread not that grainy crap) with butter. lots of coffee.

----------


## Maca49

> Yep 12 kilos that sounds about right 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


You fcuked if it came from Rushy

----------


## Max Headroom

> I can't eat in the morning makes me feel physically sick if I do. Usually up around 3-3.30am and dont/can't eat untill about 10am. Gotta have coffee though day doesnt feel right without it


Same here. Never understood why. 

Just coffee is usually enough if I'm up really early.

----------


## tiroahunta

Always gotta have breakfast. Its a long time from 3:30 am to 1:30 pm. So I always have breakfast. Dont care how early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## planenutz

Yep, same. Breakfast happens first, regardless what time I get up. When I was younger I never knew when my next meal was going to be so breakfast was compulsory.  

These days its homemade muesli, some homemade bottled fruit (pears, plumbs or apricots) and a spoonful of homemade yogurt. It packs a mighty punch and can keep me running until mid-afternoon. Oh.... and a cup of tea. No milk thanks.

----------


## Sarvo

Had a bigger walk about this morning starting at 5am so needed more than Pancake Rolls

----------


## Chelsea

Protein shake or coffee, if I’m not too busy mushrooms cooked with garlic diced bacon and stir in some cream cheese and serve on muffin splits.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Always gotta have breakfast. Its a long time from 3:30 am to 1:30 pm. So I always have breakfast. Dont care how early. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just like today. Left 6:30am back 1:40pm. No break. Had breakfast before I left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Back to a lazy day brunch today

----------


## Finnwolf

“Always have a good breakfast son ‘cos you don’t know when your next feed is going to be”

So said an old bushman to me a long time ago.

----------


## Rushy

My missus made us all bacon, hash brown, mushroom and poached eggs on Vogel toast with Avocado.  No photo as I scoffed it.

----------


## Shearer



----------


## veitnamcam

Fresh Fallow liver with bacon, mushrooms, onions all fried in butter on some toast.

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya mate.  Excellent tucker.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 175634


Marvellous!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Marvellous!!


Was a nice wee treat for brekky

----------


## Tentman

Long frosty morning walk then Bacon and eggs (only a wee bit) followed by piklets with home-made apple jelly and whipped cream . . . .

----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 175634


Thats just not fair!!

----------


## Beaker

Today's, not alot of effort, breakfast.
Throw all but bread and eggs on tray, in oven at 200 for 10mins, add bread and eggs, another 5 mins in oven, done.

----------


## Allizdog

> I can't eat in the morning makes me feel physically sick if I do. Usually up around 3-3.30am and dont/can't eat untill about 10am. Gotta have coffee though day doesnt feel right without it


I'm the same but get up at 5:30 during the week, have a good coffee and have to be leaving by 6:30 but just don't feel like eating anything until around 9:30. (smoko)

----------


## CBH Australia

Nothing exciting then.
But I can't talk, I keep it simple, But Coffee will be first then I scavenge up something solid.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Today's, not alot of effort, breakfast.
> Throw all but bread and eggs on tray, in oven at 200 for 10mins, add bread and eggs, another 5 mins in oven, done.
> Attachment 182970


Do you have a coffee afterwards to wash it down?

----------


## Beaker

> Do you have a coffee afterwards to wash it down?


1 while making it and 1 after.
Was a lazy day at hime, I certainly don't eat this everyday!

----------


## RUMPY

Normally on a work day it's coffee before 6 then 4 weetbix and another coffee at 8. For a hunt it's a decent bowl of porridge no matter how early it is. Sometimes on a weekend it is bacon, eggs and hash browns or pancakes topped with fruit salad, banana, whipped cream, maple syrup and chocolate chips.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Some of you guys have a big feed. I usually have 5 weetbix or a bowl of cerial before work but toast or even bacon and eggs on toast on the weekend if wanting a good feed.

----------


## tiroahunta

Either toast(3 pieces), weetbix or muesli during the week usually . For a change bacon n eggs etc on weekends(not all the time)

Getting away at 3 or 4 in morning n not getting in till 1 or 2 in the afternoon taught me the value of having breakfast..no matter how early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Breakfast tomorrow will be black pudding, bacon, baked beans and eggs lots of black pudding!


And followed by two cholesterol pills  :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

There should be enough cholesterol in it already without taking any pills.

----------


## Flyblown

> There should be enough cholesterol in it already without taking any pills.


LOL, good one. 

Gonna recycle that mate, hope you don't mind.

----------


## Flyblown

Do any of you fellas get the post-cereal energy crisis? 

If I eat cereal for breakfast, then go hard out physically, after about 90-120 minutes I'm fucked. As in major crisis, spinney head and have to sit down, ravenously hungry. Weetbix, any of the silly sugary cereals, Cornflakes, Shreddies, anything other than oats which seems to be ok. 

I frightened the wife with this so much one time, she won't let me leave home without oat bars, just in case. Couldn't even walk. 

But if I eat a protein breakfast, I don't need to eat until lunch or later, usually mid-arvo. Nothing. Feel like a champ. 

So for me, breakfast is _always_ two eggs, toast, thin sliced cheese, beans, a banana and homemade juice (grapefruit or fruit mix), coffee. I'll spoil myself with an occasional sausage. 

Not quite at @Beaker's lazy day protein brekkie though. Just looking at that makes me feel fat(ter).

----------


## 7.62

Every morning it’s 2 wheetbix with a chopped up banana, a generous dose of De Winkle yoghurt, and a good handful of sunmaid raisins on top. This is washed down with a double shot flat white from the Breville (Allpress beans and Anchor milk. You pay a premium for the Anchor light-proof bottle but it’s worth it; tastes a lot better and lasts longer than any of the other light-damaged shite that’s available. And that includes meadowfresh, that stuff is terrible!)

----------


## Marty Henry

> LOL, good one. 
> 
> Gonna recycle that mate, hope you don't mind.


Not at all, I may have other dietary insights to share later as well.
Breakfast this  morning is porridge, brown sugar, and cream with a sprinkle of clove,  fried egg on toast with vegemite and another bit with marmalade plus 2 coffees.
I agree that a protein breakfast eggs, bacon, baked beans, kidneys and liver with or without black pudding seems to last you pretty much the whole day but can be a bit of a mission to assemble all the ingredients so it's saved for special occasions.

----------

